# OK, I know it's really cold, but this is annoying...



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I had never really bothered bringing it up with my doctor because I've always suffered from some type of pain... Have a bad back, etc. So I was never able to pin-point the areas to see if I fit the criteria...But the last couple of months have been HORRIBLE for me and my joints!My knees hurt off and on constantly - for the last couple of years, I've need to bring a extra pillow into bed some nights to put between my legs because some days my knees are so achy that I can't sleep with them touching each other. Problem is, I am a side sleeper....I also have bad gas build up in my left knee, so it pops every time I bend my leg - told my doctor about it YEARS ago, and she said it was fine... ??? but that knee is also sensitive because of it, I find...For the past month, my ankles have also been killing me! I briefly mentioned elsewhere that when I was in Florida in mid-December, I took a nice long relaxing bath, but when I got out of the tub, there were waves of pain shooting up as soon as I stood on my feet! My ankles were so sore and swollen! That's new to me... and I've been having the odd swollen pain every once in awhile the past few weeks... especially with the cold.This morning, my wrist was bothering me too! I can move it fine, and of course, it cracks... but it felt so sore (don't know why - woke up that way) to the point where I couldn't use that hand to slip my shoes on! Then I just wanted to cry when I stepped outside to drive Jeff to work - I wore mittens, but it felt so irritated. I can't even begin to explain the pains for my doctor... but it's now noticeable to me since every morning (when I step out to drive Jeff to work...) because when I step out into the cold, it's instantly worse. I've been coming home and laying in bed for the mornings (well, except that I do that A LOT to be honest..) afterward because I just don't want to move...I'm just so sick of having random body/joint pains! Thing is, I'm only 22... so surely there's an explanation for all this? Or at least, I'd like to hope so?! I can't take anything for these pains because nothing ever works for me... can't even take ibuprofen for headaches anymore!I never thought about mentioning it, but I was once told (by someone who has it) to get tested for Lupus; after hearing a description of my medical history. Mind you, that was before IBS even started. I looked at the symptoms but it doesn't fully fit... Except for the part where sometimes my Iron appears to be really low (borderline anemic low) even though I eat my red meat and take vitamins and supplements. Does that paint a picture for anyone? I just feel like crying thinking about stepping outside right now because I'll instantly be sore...


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Ash, I'm so sorry to hear of your ailments and problems. I do sympathise greatly and completely empathise with you. The big difference between us is age - I'm 47 (well, I will be next week), so I really ought to contemplate the onset of middle age, if not old age, in my particular case. I, too, find physical movement, including muscles, joints and bones, an ever-growing problem. I'm quite apprehensive about mentioning any of this to my doctor incase he thinks I have become a bit of an hypochondriac! My sense of balance has always been appaling - when I stand-up from a chair, its like 'TIMBER, where will I land?'. IBS has certainly slowed me down, but aches and pains tend to linger for longer. The backs of my hands frequently ache --- I suppose it could be signs of arthritis, but I am trying to convince myself that it is repetatve strain from excess computer use (even when I'm not posting I still tend to be using the computer). Being postive for a moment: It could be the time of year........the weather doesn't exactly lend itself for much activity/exercise at the moment; but maybe I'm trying to convince myself that I am immune from the effects of age (I'm not Cliff richard and even if I was I wouldn't use botox)Just know that you are not alone. I can't actually give you any help or advice (sorry) but I can support!Baz


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

baz22p said:


> I'm quite apprehensive about mentioning any of this to my doctor incase he thinks I have become a bit of an hypochondriac! My sense of balance has always been appaling - *when I stand-up from a chair, its like 'TIMBER, where will I land?'*. IBS has certainly slowed me down, but aches and pains tend to linger for longer. The backs of my hands frequently ache --- I suppose it could be signs of arthritis, but I am trying to convince myself that it is repetatve strain from excess computer use (even when I'm not posting I still tend to be using the computer).


baz, you're too funny! I know what you mean though.. I've definitely felt the life get drained from me because of IBS, even on good days. I have no energy, won't move much, etc. Thing is, like you mentioned, it's highly unlikely that I could have arthritis, right? So I feel like I'm just complaining...But I'll admit there are even days where sitting at the computer for too long typing will make my wrists swell from stiffness. Which is weird because I can't even sit at the computer for long to begin with because it bothers me - need to get up every 20 or so minutes so I'm not always still because even that starts bodily pain. I don't know how to explain the balance... heh, but my doctor KNOWS that my big "back" accident left my spine curved out to my left in my lower back... Apparently surgery should have been considered... instead (it was never discussed with me! I find that out later when requesting copies of my test results!), they sent me to physio and put me on bed-rest. So, I've learned to just deal with the pain and have become immune to certain degrees of it... which is why I can't even explain this properly.. but I know it's bothering me! You know what I mean?I totally heard what you said though and empathize... Winter can be cruel!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Ash, when something is wrong we've every right to complain (even if it's only on here where someone will listen).My IBS makes me so fidgetty at times, so this makes lfe sooooo difficult.I very much doubt you've got arthritis though, your dr would have hit on this very quickly (any diagnosis that saves them time, or a presciption).Yes, you're right, you learn to live with/accept the pain. Baz


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmmm, have you been tested for Rheumatoid Arthritis? Here's a little info on the symptoms of RA from the Arthritis Foundation: http://ww2.arthritis.org/conditions/Diseas...ra_symptoms.aspIf you check out that website, it has lots of info on RA. Here's the main RA page:http://ww2.arthritis.org/conditions/Diseas.../RA/default.aspI'm really not sure, Fibro causes muscle pain too, not just joint pain - and it seems like you mostly mention joint pain. Plus, Fibro does not cause swelling in the joints, and you mentioned having swelling. You're not just complaining Ash, those symptoms are not normal, especially for someone your age. I don't want to scare you either, but there is something wrong inside your body. I think, no matter what, you should try to get in to see a Rheumatologist. That's the treating specialist for Fibro too, so I think that would be a good place to start. Have you had any xrays taken, or any tests to try to uncover the cause of your symptoms? It might be time to fire your doctor and get a new one if he or she isn't taking your symptoms seriously - because these are serious symptoms!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

M&M,YES, I need to find a new doctor!


> *13/06/02*C. T. LUMBAR SPINE l.3 THROUGH s.1L. 3-4 is unremarkable.At L.4-5 there is a small central disc protrusion - extrusion. This is causing some mass effect on the ventral thecal sac, but no central stenosis. Clinical significance is uncertain. Similar findings at L.5-S.1. However, at this level it may be slightly left paracentral and might possibly be causing mass effect upon the proximal left S.1 nerve root - not definite.No central or foraminal stenosis.INTERPRETATION:If surgery is being considered, I would recommend more optimal assessment of these findings with MRI.


I was lucky to have even RECEIVED a copy of these test results... some time after the fact. There was an incident that took place in which I felt twisted the wrong way and caused the shift in discs, and pinched a nerve. This (naturally, it seems) also brought on pain from muscle strain in my back. I continuously deal with a "sensitive" back in which I KNOW I can very easily pull the muscles in my back at any given time and it's NOT hard to do if I'm not careful...What I don't like about seeing this report is the fact that surgery was never even a possibility - and I always thought I was crazy!!!!; If I run my finger down my back and follow my spine, I always could have SWORE it swings over to my left just above the pelvic region (lower back though - no good).No naturally I try to be careful and barely try to work specific muscles during exercise because I know the muscle would tug and burn for hours afterward.I'm not sure what else to say... It really doesn't make sense though... I just never even thought RA was a possibility...?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I also think you should be tested for Lyme's Disease. So there are 2 ideas from this layman, or laywoman.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any reason to think that?Sorry, unless it was suspected earlier, I don't look up the symptoms for specific diseases for any reason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Those would just be the first typical things that would pop into my head to test for with your symptoms.Here's the symptom page for Lyme's Disease from the Mayo Clinic:http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/lyme-dise...ECTION=symptomsI am not an expert in RA or in Lyme's Disease, but I have gotten fairly familiar over the years with diseases that tend to have similar type symptoms. So, these are things to look into - as both are treatable. Both need to be treated, and both can be treated. I'm sure there are loads of other things that can cause these same symptoms, or similar symptoms, but those were the first 2 that have popped into my head. You are a real candidate for both diseases - age really isn't so much of a factor. I mean, there's the average, but when you're having symptoms, the average doesn't mean a heck of a lot. If that makes sense.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmmm... I'm not all that sure...I mean, the biggest question is the rash part - but to be honest, I can't say yes or no because I'm covered in terrible eczema right now! And have been for the last couple months.. as usual.What does get me though is the symptom of "Poor Memory"... I've been having a lot of trouble remembering things; became obvious over the summer months really. Sometimes I can literally just go "wait, back up... what did you say again?", or I'll be reminded of something I said I need to do, or was asked to do, and I've forgotten and deny ever hearing it. It's tough to judge it because I am completely deaf in one ear, but I've been pretty "spacey" for the last 6 months-ish....


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I think the only way you can know for sure, and start getting treated for whatever you're dealing with, is to make a dr's appt as soon as you can. Anytime you have joint pain accompanied by swelling it's a sign of inflammation. There are any number of things that can cause joint inflammation, but there are normally treatments for most issues that are causing it.It's obviously interfering with your daily life, and any time a symptom does that, it's appropriate to call the doctor. Please let us know how you get on, I hope you'll be able to find a good doctor in your area!


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi M&M,Thanks for your help!That's just the thing though... I have to bring the issue to my doctor and ask what to be tested for because obviously (from past history) she can't be bothered to think herself and allows me to suffer unless I tell HER what it might be.... *sigh*It's not too too bad now that it's a little warmer... but I wondered because I shouldn't be crying from an achy wrist at my age, ya know? I will update!


----------

